# Help!! Day 11 of stimms and 40 minutes late with injection



## NAT1DRAGONFLY (Jun 13, 2013)

Hi ladies!!

In a bit of a panic - I'm on day 11 of stimms and with the clocks going back I've managed to end up being 40 minutes late with my Buserelin injection this morning (which I take once a day in the morning) 😞 hoping this is going to be ok.  I am so methodical with my timings it's really upset me. 

Awaiting a call from my clinic but just wondered if any ladies out there in the meantime have any advice. 

Thanks 💉😞


----------



## cosmopolitan4112008 (Oct 18, 2013)

I don't think it is a big thing since it was even less than an hour. I don't think you will find gere somebody who inject at the same time all the time.  The only injection that has to be administrated on time is hcg trigger. Relax!


----------



## NAT1DRAGONFLY (Jun 13, 2013)

Thank you. 

Think because I'm so OCD with times usually it's probably made me being a little late worse - I need to learn to relax ha! 

Going to get on with enjoying my relaxing Sunday. 

Thanks again. Good luck to you 

Take care

X


----------



## Ivfmamma (Jun 10, 2012)

Hello, it is fine  I never did them at a 'set' time just always 'around' 5pm xx


----------



## KandK (Nov 17, 2011)

I asked my FS the exact same question as at the start they were having me on morning doses, so around 9am, then they said to change it to pm injections!  I said but aren't I supposed to take them same time and they said no it doesn't matter, as long as it is within a 3 hour window.  I was never fussy with my injections and got a bfp for past 2 cycles so it didn't have any effect.


----------



## NAT1DRAGONFLY (Jun 13, 2013)

Hi  

Thank you K and K and IVF Mamma - appreciate you ladies taking the time to reply and reassure me! Panic over 😊

Good luck and very best wishes to you both

Take care


----------



## coucou2009 (Sep 12, 2012)

my doctor told me that the only times that timing is really crucial when taking medication is when you take the pregynl (the trigger shot) and the nasal spray. I think with the other injections if you are off an hour or so that is fine. The two I mentioned above are pretty time driven, the first being for ovulation and the spray because you need to take that four times a day. But it is all very stressful nonetheless because we tend to second guess everything

good luck


----------



## frenchie999 (Feb 1, 2013)

I took mine around 7pm, sometimes I was nearly an hour late! The only injection I took on time was the hcg, as timing is important one that one! I still got my bfp so don't worry about being dead on time! x


----------



## [email protected]@h (Dec 11, 2012)

Like the ladies say an hour or so either side isn't going to hurt at all.  Only trigger has to be exact. Try to relax.


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

Just another vote for the "it doesn't matter" camp  

I was told that ideally within an hour of your usual time, and in reality 2 hours isn't much of a problem. It's only the trigger that needs to be done at an exact time.

Good luck and don't worry x x x


----------



## NAT1DRAGONFLY (Jun 13, 2013)

Thank you ladies......the Clinic told me the same as you all advised that an hour doesnt matter - its only really the Ovitrelle shot that has to be specific.

thanks again and good luck to you all

xx


----------

